# Accordo Renzi Berlusconi per una "svolta del paese"



## O Animal (18 Gennaio 2014)

Si è concluso l'incontro tra Renzi e Berlusconi (*http://www.milanworld.net/incontro-renzi-berlusconi-18-gennaio-2014-ore-16-sede-pd-vt14016.html*) e Renzi ha subito parlato degli accordi tra i 2... Tenetevi duro:

"Molta sintonia tra noi 2... Svolta del paese, materie concorrenti, competenze specifiche, energia, trasporto, grandi reti e tanti argomenti... 
Ma il primi 3 punti sono:
- riforma del titolo 5 (Provincie, Comuni e Regioni) sia di natura costituzionale che di risparmio con l'eliminazione dei rimborsi ai gruppi regionali e diminuzione delle indennità dei consiglieri regionali; 
-trasformazione del senato in camera delle autonomie senza indennità ai senatori e senza elezione diretta dei senatori con la relativa modifica del bicameralismo perfetto per far sì che il senato non voti la fiducia.
-legge elettorale per un modello che favorisca il bipolarismo e elimini il ricatto dei partiti più piccoli.

In soldoni: taglio delle provincie, presidenzialismo, bipolarismo...


----------



## Principe (18 Gennaio 2014)

Renzi vieni di qua che ci divertiamo , tanto al pd ti faranno fuori


----------



## Solo (18 Gennaio 2014)

Vedo che continuiamo ad occuparci delle priorità del paese.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vedo che continuiamo ad occuparci delle priorità del paese.



Mah, da quanto si legge è comunque un piccolo passo avanti.


----------



## Doctore (18 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vedo che continuiamo ad occuparci delle priorità del paese.


Quella priorità che tu aspiri(economia)la puo fare solo un governo politico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2014)

L identità del Pd hahahah  ... Renzie MOLTO pericoloso ...


----------



## Tobi (18 Gennaio 2014)

Dopo queste pagliacciate un motivo in piu per riconfermare il voto al m5s.


----------



## Principe (18 Gennaio 2014)

Sono riforme fondamentali basterebbe parlare di quella del superamento del bicameralismo perfetto e della ripartizione di competenze tra stato e regioni , chi ha a cuore l'Italia dovrebbe essere felice


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sono riforme fondamentali basterebbe parlare di quella del superamento del bicameralismo perfetto e della ripartizione di competenze tra stato e regioni , chi ha a cuore l'Italia dovrebbe essere felice



E' dura essere d'accordo con un fan di Ilvio,però quoto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quella priorità che tu aspiri(economia)la puo fare solo un governo politico.



quoto...la priorità è avere un Governo


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Allora non ero stato scemo a pensare che Renzi era un quaquaraqua come tanti.


----------



## O Animal (18 Gennaio 2014)

Leggo troppo entusiasmo nei vostri commenti... Un presidenzialismo bipolare in Italia ci porterebbe a diventare come l'Egitto di Mubarak se vincesse il Berlusconi di turno o nel Venezuela di Chavez se vincesse il Renzi di turno... A voi la scelta...


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Leggo troppo entusiasmo nei vostri commenti... Un presidenzialismo in Italia ci porterebbe a diventare come l'Egitto di Mubarak se vincesse Berlusconi o nel Venezuela di Chavez se vincesse Renzi... A voi la scelta...



Vuol dire che l'itaGlia non è matura come democrazia e amen


----------



## O Animal (18 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che l'itaGlia non è matura come democrazia e amen



Se facessi una passeggiata Al Cairo e a Caracas capiresti che più che amen sarebbe più corretto un RIP...


----------



## juventino (19 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vedo che continuiamo ad occuparci delle priorità del paese.



So quello che intendi, ma se non si fanno questo tipo di riforme non ci sarà mai una minima speranza di una svolta.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2014)

Certo che Renzi si sta dando da fare.
I grillini non accettano niente di niente, e allora va dal PdL.
L'unico modo per ripartire è avere un governo solido che abbia tempo.


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ovviamente non si può andare a votare col porcellum, visto che è stato dichiarato incostituzionale. Il M5S non parla con nessuno e non fa accordi con nessuno perché nel caos loro ci sguazzano e infatti il guru vorrebbe nuove elezioni con lo stesso sistema elettorale. Il PD da solo non può fare niente, non ha i numeri, come è noto.
Ovviamente rimane un solo interlocutore. Poi la storia del "non si parla con un condannato" che tirano fuori molti dell'ala anti Renzi del PD mi fa ridere: loro ci hanno fatto 2 governi. E lasciamo lo lavorare in pace Renzi.


----------



## juventino (19 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Leggo troppo entusiasmo nei vostri commenti... Un presidenzialismo bipolare in Italia ci porterebbe a diventare come l'Egitto di Mubarak se vincesse il Berlusconi di turno o nel Venezuela di Chavez se vincesse il Renzi di turno... A voi la scelta...



Con me sfondi una porta aperta. Io sono il primo a dire che nella nostra Italietta la democrazia non porterà MAI a qualcosa di buono.


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ah e il fatto che l'incontro si sia tenuto nella sede del PD e non ad Arcore non è secondario, mette in risalto l'attuale debolezza di B.


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ah e il fatto che l'incontro si sia tenuto nella sede del PD e non ad Arcore non è secondario, mette in risalto l'attuale debolezza di B.



Esatto. Io spero vivamente che Renzi (che non gode della mia stima) "utilizzi" Berlusconi per far sì che la legge elettorale venga votata da Fi e Ncd, per poi relegarlo al nulla politico.


----------



## Principe (19 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esatto. Io spero vivamente che Renzi (che non gode della mia stima) "utilizzi" Berlusconi per far sì che la legge elettorale venga votata da Fi e Ncd, per poi relegarlo al nulla politico.



Berlusconi vince le prossime elezioni , segnatelo


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Gennaio 2014)

Piaccia o non piaccia, i partitini in Italia sono un problema. Quanti governi negli anni sono andati avanti sotto ricatto dei vari Bossi, Casini, Rifondazione, Di Pietro, ecc ecc? Una legge elettorale serve, e non la si può fare certo tra PD, NCD e SC con questi ultimi che hanno si e no il 5-6% a testa...


----------



## Doctore (19 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vince le prossime elezioni , segnatelo


berlusconi puo vincere solo contro i bersaniani e contro quelli che di berlusconi ne hanno costruito una carriera politica o giornalistica.


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vince le prossime elezioni , segnatelo



No questa volta non è possibile. Non c'è il "comunistone" nel PD, c'è Renzi in cui confluiranno parecchi del centrodestra. E poi sono convinto che stavolta gli italiani ne abbiano davvero avuto abbastanza. Detto ciò, un 12% per me lo prende


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Gennaio 2014)

L'uomo della strada oramai non può più blaterare di _bolscevichi_,_apparato di partito_,_trinariciuti_ bla bla con Renzi in sella


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Io spero e mi auguro che gli italiani non siano così stupidi da farsi fregare ancora dal nano e Renzie ... Piuttosto votate SEL o fiamma ma non rivotate questi cessi per cortesia basta ...


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io spero e mi auguro che gli italiani non siano così stupidi da farsi fregare ancora dal nano e Renzie ... Piuttosto votate SEL o fiamma ma non rivotate questi cessi per cortesia basta ...



Perchè non vi siete messi voi a fare una legge elettorale? A voi va bene che nessuno possa governare evidentemente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Perchè non vi siete messi voi a fare una legge elettorale? A voi va bene che nessuno possa governare evidentemente...


Metterci con chi ?? Ti ripeto quello che è il pensiero del 90% del movimento ... O tutto o niente ... Noi andiamo alle prossime elezioni per prendere il 50% e dar la possibilità agli italiani di far fuori tutti questi inutili .


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Metterci con chi ?? Ti ripeto quello che è il pensiero del 90% del movimento ... O tutto o niente ... Noi andiamo alle prossime elezioni per prendere il 50% e dar la possibilità agli italiani di far fuori tutti questi inutili .



Ah ok


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Perchè non vi siete messi voi a fare una legge elettorale? A voi va bene che nessuno possa governare evidentemente...



*.*


----------



## tamba84 (19 Gennaio 2014)

anche cambiare seriamente la legge elettorale non sarebbe male.


----------



## Hell Krusty (19 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Metterci con chi ?? Ti ripeto quello che è il pensiero del 90% del movimento ... O tutto o niente ... Noi andiamo alle prossime elezioni per prendere il 50% e dar la possibilità agli italiani di far fuori tutti questi inutili .



Con quale legge elettorale?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Anche perché , io non vedo un altra alternativa di voto al movimento ... Chi voti Renzie e B ??? non scherziamo ... Poi chi altro c'è ?? ... Non vedo come una persona lucida di mente possa fare il voto a questa coppia che scoppia da subito ...


----------



## andre (19 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ah ok



Ma se il m5s è l'unico che ha votato per tornare al mattarellum...


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2014)

Berlusconi, Mr Bean e Grillo: povera Italia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, Mr Bean e Grillo: povera Italia.


Tra i 3 Mario .... Spero proprio che tu persona intelligente non abbia dubbi su chi mandare al governo ...


----------



## andre (19 Gennaio 2014)

16 settembre 2012: "Berlusconi sa che se vinciamo noi, lui è il 1' rottamato. Normale dunque che faccia il tifo per Bersani o Vendola.Ma noi vinciamo lo stesso"
10 dicembre 2012: "Caro Silvio, le cose si possono comprare, le persone no. Non tutte, almeno. Io no. Hai le porte aperte per me? Chiudi pure, fa freddo! #ciao"
20 maggio 2013: "Per un partito come il mio sarà un grande giorno quando riuscirà a far capire che Berlusconi va mandato in pensione #oltrelarottamazione!"
3 ottobre 2013: "Finito il teatrino di Berlusconi, il Governo ha l'occasione di voltare pagina, finalmente. Non la sprechi!"

Alcune cit. di Renzi da ricordare e scolpire sulla pietra.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> 16 settembre 2012: "Berlusconi sa che se vinciamo noi, lui è il 1' rottamato. Normale dunque che faccia il tifo per Bersani o Vendola.Ma noi vinciamo lo stesso"
> 10 dicembre 2012: "Caro Silvio, le cose si possono comprare, le persone no. Non tutte, almeno. Io no. Hai le porte aperte per me? Chiudi pure, fa freddo! #ciao"
> 20 maggio 2013: "Per un partito come il mio sarà un grande giorno quando riuscirà a far capire che Berlusconi va mandato in pensione #oltrelarottamazione!"
> 3 ottobre 2013: "Finito il teatrino di Berlusconi, il Governo ha l'occasione di voltare pagina, finalmente. Non la sprechi!"
> ...



Dimentichi la migliore 

"Ora è arrivata una sentenza definitiva che ha detto che è colpevole. Berlusconi la ritiene una sentenza ingiusta, altri pensano che sia sacrosanta. Ma in un qualsiasi Paese dove un leader politico viene condannato, la partita è finita. Game over"


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2014)

Certo che voi grillini siete assurdi. Pensate di battervi contro un muro mentre il muro più spesso sono le vostre convinzioni.
E' stato proposto dal PD un cambiamento della legge elettorale. Avete rifiutato? Ok. Il PD e Renzi vanno avanti e se allearsi con Berlusconi per fare la legge elettorale è l'unico modo per avere un serio governo e molto stabile, questa sarà la via da adottare.
Tanti tanti miei amici che avevano votato GRILLO, perché si vota lui anche se non è in parlamento, non lo voteranno più.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Perchè non vi siete messi voi a fare una legge elettorale? A voi va bene che nessuno possa governare evidentemente...



E' più facile prendere un tema e criticarlo o prendere un tema correggerlo e riscriverlo?
Ai grillini piace il primo metodo di fare le cose


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Certo che voi grillini siete assurdi. Pensate di battervi contro un muro mentre il muro più spesso sono le vostre convinzioni.
> E' stato proposto dal PD un cambiamento della legge elettorale. Avete rifiutato? Ok. Il PD e Renzi vanno avanti e se allearsi con Berlusconi per fare la legge elettorale è l'unico modo per avere un serio governo e molto stabile, questa sarà la via da adottare.
> Tanti tanti miei amici che avevano votato GRILLO, perché si vota lui anche se non è in parlamento, non lo voteranno più.


Se ciao core ... Non voti il movimento chi voti Renzie ? Il nano ? Hahahaha ... Non vedo un altra alternativa di voto ... A meno che tu non voglia suicidarti ...


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se ciao core ... Non voti il movimento chi voti Renzie ? Il nano ? Hahahaha ... Non vedo un altra alternativa di voto ... A meno che tu non voglia suicidarti ...


Adesso rispondimi con un sì o con un no.
La legge elettorale va cambiata?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Adesso rispondimi con un sì o con un no.
> La legge elettorale va cambiata?



La legge elettorale va cambiata SI , ma sappiamo bene che non lo faranno ... Se solo vi sforzaste di informarvi al posto che vedere il tg5 avreste capito che le " modifiche " che il pd propone sono con l appoggio di Silvio solo un compromesso per capire chi può vincere ... Cercano di cucirsi il vestito per dividersi la fetta ... Ovviamente il movimento non ci sta , o la si fa bene o niente !!!


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La legge elettorale va cambiata SI , ma sappiamo bene che non lo faranno ... Se solo vi sforzaste di informarvi al posto che vedere il tg5 avreste capito che le " modifiche " che il pd propone sono con l appoggio di Silvio solo un compromesso per vapore chi può vincere ... Cercano di cucirsi il vestito per dividersi la fetta ... Ovviamente il movimento non ci sta , o la si fa bene o niente !!!


Purtroppo non capisco perché non è da considerare una buona proposta.
Ci son state controproposte da parte dei 5Stelle? Non mi pare. C'è stato solo un NO secco. A priori.
Ma Grillo non era quello che se... "Casa Pound fa delle buone proposte perché dobbiamo togliere loro la possibilità di fare un'alleanza?"
Quindi per quello che comoda a lui si dice di NO a priori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non capisco perché non è da considerare una buona proposta.
> Ci son state controproposte da parte dei 5Stelle? Non mi pare. C'è stato solo un NO secco. A priori.
> Ma Grillo non era quello che se... "Casa Pound fa delle buone proposte perché dobbiamo togliere loro la possibilità di fare un'alleanza?"
> Quindi per quello che comoda a lui si dice di NO a priori.


Altra balla , informati !!! La proposta è stata discussa e ritenuta assolutamente incompatibile con i l'unti fermi di quella del movimento .

Basta compromessi con questi ladri , avanti per la nostra strada senza compromessi .. O si cambia o si muore


----------



## andre (19 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non capisco perché non è da considerare una buona proposta.
> Ci son state controproposte da parte dei 5Stelle? Non mi pare. C'è stato solo un NO secco. A priori.
> Ma Grillo non era quello che se... "Casa Pound fa delle buone proposte perché dobbiamo togliere loro la possibilità di fare un'alleanza?"
> Quindi per quello che comoda a lui si dice di NO a priori.



Puoi illustrarmi la proposta per la legge elettorale fatta da Renzi ai 5 stelle? Così, per capire.


----------



## Doctore (19 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Puoi illustrarmi la proposta per la legge elettorale fatta da Renzi ai 5 stelle? Così, per capire.


a me risulta che i 5 stelle coerentemente hanno rifiutato il dialogo con renzi...
Come posso farti una proposta se rifiuti il dialogo?


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a me risulta che i 5 stelle coerentemente hanno rifiutato il dialogo con renzi...
> Come posso farti una proposta se rifiuti il dialogo?



.


E comunque boh, io voterò Renzi perché è l'unico che ci sta mettendo la faccia come si deve e che soprattutto ci sta provando.


----------



## andre (19 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a me risulta che i 5 stelle coerentemente hanno rifiutato il dialogo con renzi...
> Come posso farti una proposta se rifiuti il dialogo?



Ma se il PD propone attraverso dei suoi parlamentari (Giachetti ed altri confirmatari) di tornare al Mattarellum, il 5 stelle vota a favore, e poi il PD non vota e dopo ciò Letta va in televisione a dire l'opposto e che è per colpa del m5s che non si è tornati alla suddetta legge, capisci che ti viene il dubbio che con questi, anche a voler scendere a patti, non ce la si fa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2014)

Renzi e il PD hanno già vinto, e sarà per numeri la più grande vittoria di sempre.

Ormai anche molti ex-Berluscones si son svegliati e han deciso di seguirlo.

La cosa bella è che il partito del comico dopo le prossime elezioni ci metterà il battito d'ali di una farfalla a sparire, massimo 7%


----------



## Mou (19 Gennaio 2014)

Grillo sa che Renzi gli sta sfilando voti dalle mani. I grillini parlano di 50% alle prossime elezioni col tipico nervosismo isterico di chi sa che rischia il 10%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> E comunque boh, *io voterò Renzi* perché è l'unico che ci sta mettendo la faccia come si deve e che soprattutto ci sta provando.



No dai non ci posso credere... dopo che è sceso a patti con il nano che ha ROVINATO l'Italia c'è gente che vuole dare il voto al falsissimo RENZIE ?? ma veramente


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Grillo sa che Renzi gli sta sfilando voti dalle mani. I grillini parlano di 50% alle prossime elezioni col tipico nervosismo isterico di chi sa che rischia il 10%.



  direi il 4 per essere sicuri hahahha


----------



## Doctore (19 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Ma se il PD propone attraverso dei suoi parlamentari (Giachetti ed altri confirmatari) di tornare al Mattarellum, il 5 stelle vota a favore, e poi il PD non vota e dopo ciò Letta va in televisione a dire l'opposto e che è per colpa del m5s che non si è tornati alla suddetta legge, capisci che ti viene il dubbio che con questi, anche a voler scendere a patti, non ce la si fa?


ma cosa centrano giacchetti e altre comparse...il pd è renzi ha vinto le primarie e decide la strada da percorrere...come lo fa qualsiasi leader di partito tipo berlusconi e grillo.


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No dai non ci posso credere... dopo che è sceso a patti con il nano che ha ROVINATO l'Italia c'è gente che vuole dare il voto al falsissimo RENZIE ?? ma veramente



Un sacco di gente, credimi. [MENTION=811]mourinhomifottotuamoglie[/MENTION] ha pienamente ragione


----------



## andre (19 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma cosa centrano giacchetti e altre comparse...il pd è renzi ha vinto le primarie e decide la strada da percorrere...come lo fa qualsiasi leader di partito tipo berlusconi e grillo.



il PD NON è Renzi, non avete ancora capito com'è fatto il PD evidentemente. Eh si che ne sono successe di tutti i colori


----------



## Doctore (19 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> il PD NON è Renzi, non avete ancora capito com'è fatto il PD evidentemente. Eh si che ne sono successe di tutti i colori


Renzi è il leader perche ha vinto le primarie...sono consapevole che all interno del pd alcuni non accettano renzi ma se ne devono fare una ragione altrimenti si staccano e creano un altro gruppo.


----------



## andre (19 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Renzi è il leader perche ha vinto le primarie...sono consapevole che all interno del pd alcuni non accettano renzi ma se ne devono fare una ragione altrimenti si staccano e creano un altro gruppo.



Come sempre nessuno si staccherà e il leader non sarà il leader, anche se tutto può succedere. Felice di essere smentito.


----------



## Doctore (19 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Come sempre nessuno si staccherà e il leader non sarà il leader, anche se tutto può succedere. Felice di essere smentito.


Credo proprio che non sarai smentito...se fanno fuori renzi il pd è morto se si dividono morirà in ogni caso.


----------



## vota DC (19 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esatto. Io spero vivamente che Renzi (che non gode della mia stima) "utilizzi" Berlusconi per far sì che la legge elettorale venga votata da Fi e Ncd, per poi relegarlo al nulla politico.



Veltroni ha utilizzato Berlusconi per disfarsi del comodo alleato Bertinotti, ma Berlusconi è come l'anello di Sauron.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, Mr Bean e Grillo: povera Italia.



Alla fine nell'Italietta uno deve sempre scegliere il meno peggio. Motivo per cui alle prossime elezioni darò ancora scheda bianca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fine nell'Italietta uno deve sempre scegliere il meno peggio. Motivo per cui alle prossime elezioni darò ancora scheda bianca.



Per carità non scherziamo .. paragonare il 5 stelle agli altri 2 ladri che avete citato è come paragonare paperino alla banda bassotti.. capisco che il movimento possa non piacervi ma da qui a mettere sullo stesso piatto un movimento politico che ha RISPETTATO tutte le promesse fatte ( restituendo pure i soldi degli stipendi ) con FARABUTTI che stanno li da 20 anni a stuprare questo paese oppure a finti GIOVANI comandati sempre dai soliti vecchi .. no non ci sto... 

per cortesia pensateci bene prima di scrivere queste cose ..


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per carità non scherziamo .. paragonare il 5 stelle agli altri 2 ladri che avete citato è come paragonare paperino alla banda bassotti.. capisco che il movimento possa non piacervi ma da qui a mettere sullo stesso piatto un movimento politico che ha RISPETTATO tutte le promesse fatte ( restituendo pure i soldi degli stipendi ) con FARABUTTI che stanno li da 20 anni a stuprare questo paese oppure a finti GIOVANI comandati sempre dai soliti vecchi .. no non ci sto...
> 
> per cortesia pensateci bene prima di scrivere queste cose ..



Avranno pure rispettato le promesse e ti assicuro che per questo io li rispetto. Ma per il bene dell'Italia non avrebbero dovuto trincerarsi in loro stessi. La politica è fatta anche di compromessi, piacciano o meno. È inutile lamentarsi con Renzie perché ha incontrato il nano se i 5 Stelle (coerentemente con il loro programma, per carità) non si sono dimostrati disponibili ad un accordo. 

In seconda battuta, chi dice che il nano risorgerà si sbaglia di grosso, imho. E per vari motivi:
1-Oltre ad essere interdetto per un anno dai pubblici uffici (interdizione che diventerà a vita con le successive sentenze Ruby) vi è sempre la legge Severino che lo rende incandidabile
2-Ha il doppio degli anni di Renzi, non sarebbe minimamente credibile come suo avversario
3-Molti elettori di Centrodestra daranno il loro voto a Renzi, in quanto lo vedono come il naturale successore del nano, soprattutto dopo questo incontro


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Avranno pure rispettato le promesse e ti assicuro che per questo io li rispetto. Ma per il bene dell'Italia non avrebbero dovuto trincerarsi in loro stessi._* La politica è fatta anche di compromessi, piacciano o meno.*_ È inutile lamentarsi con Renzie perché ha incontrato il nano se i 5 Stelle (coerentemente con il loro programma, per carità) non si sono dimostrati disponibili ad un accordo.



NO , il male di questa politica è proprio questo ... meglio soli che compromessi con il nano


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO , il male di questa politica è proprio questo ... meglio soli che compromessi con il nano



Dal punto di vista morale sicuramente, ma dal punto di vista pratico porterebbe soltanto all'ennesima situazione d'instabilità. Se non si cambia l'attuale legge elettorale e non si sega il senato non ci sarà mai un governo in grado di governare, aldilà dei partiti.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista morale sicuramente, ma dal punto di vista pratico porterebbe soltanto all'ennesima situazione d'instabilità. Se non si cambia l'attuale legge elettorale e non si sega il senato non ci sarà mai un governo in grado di governare, aldilà dei partiti.



Senza compromessi del genere bisognerebbe tornare al maggioritario puro.


----------



## James Watson (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E' dura essere d'accordo con un fan di Ilvio,però quoto



Quando ha ragione ce l'ha anche lui..


----------



## James Watson (20 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non si può andare a votare col porcellum, visto che è stato dichiarato incostituzionale. Il M5S non parla con nessuno e non fa accordi con nessuno perché nel caos loro ci sguazzano e infatti il guru vorrebbe nuove elezioni con lo stesso sistema elettorale. Il PD da solo non può fare niente, non ha i numeri, come è noto.
> Ovviamente rimane un solo interlocutore. Poi la storia del "non si parla con un condannato" che tirano fuori molti dell'ala anti Renzi del PD mi fa ridere: loro ci hanno fatto 2 governi. E lasciamo lo lavorare in pace Renzi.



Quoto col sangue.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO , il male di questa politica è proprio questo ... meglio soli che compromessi con il nano


non pensare che la democrazia nell occidente sia nata senza compromessi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non pensare che la democrazia nell occidente sia nata senza compromessi.



Vero , però per COERENZA il m5s non scende a compromessi.. vi ripeto ..noi ci prensentiamo alle prossime elezioni con il tutto o niente... se sarà niente.. giusto cosi.. almeno ci abbimao provato . 

mi paicerebbe sapere gli elettori di " sinistra " del PD come hanno preso l'accordo con il nano ....


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , però per COERENZA il m5s non scende a compromessi.. vi ripeto ..noi ci prensentiamo alle prossime elezioni con il tutto o niente... se sarà niente.. giusto cosi.. almeno ci abbimao provato .
> 
> mi paicerebbe sapere gli elettori di " sinistra " del PD come hanno preso l'accordo con il nano ....


Discorso che non fa una piega


----------



## James Watson (20 Gennaio 2014)

ho già risposto sopra Lollo


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ho già risposto sopra Lollo



Ho letto il tuo quote.. però veramente non capisco... Renzie ha resuscitato un condannato che con la politica poteva aver chiuso invece come sempre essendo la sinistra perdente dentro ha pensato bene di far resuscitare... 

detto questo io ripeto il mio ( IL MIO !! ) pensiero... il PD non ha mai approcciato al M5S nel modo corretto... il Movimento nel bene o nel male se la sta giocando... o cambiamo tutto o non cambiamo niente...

quindi rigiro la domanda a voi.. perchè non accettare le condizioni del Movimento ? perchè non provare a scardinare VERAMENTE il sistema ? 

vi rispondo io.. perchè renzie in realtà non vuole scardinare una beata... non gli linteressa veramente il paese ma solo la sua posizione di potere.. vedi Berlusca 2 . 

saluti


----------



## James Watson (20 Gennaio 2014)

Opinioni. Io credo che Renzi non abbia resuscitato proprio un bel niente..
Ah, per la cronaca, quale sarebbe l'"approccio corretto" al Movimento? Perché più che proporre una rosa di possibili scelte cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? 
E, per piacere, non scherziamo.. mi ricordo benissimo che il NO alle proposte di Renzi sulla legge elettorale è arrivato nel giro di poche ore, cosa avrebbero esaminato i pentastellati? il compendio?


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se non si cambia l'attuale legge elettorale e non si sega il senato non ci sarà mai un governo in grado di governare, aldilà dei partiti.



Il 90% delle azioni del governo possono essere svolte senza chiedere al parlamento. E ci sono ancora leggi del 2008 come la riforma della scuola già approvate dal parlamento che non vengono attuate dai ministri.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il 90% delle azioni del governo possono essere svolte senza chiedere al parlamento. E ci sono ancora leggi del 2008 come la riforma della scuola già approvate dal parlamento che non vengono attuate dai ministri.



Il problema infatti sono il peso che hanno i piccoli partiti, a cui quelli maggiori devono chiedere l'appoggio per formare la maggioranza. È grazie alle ultime leggi elettorali che gente come Casini, Bossi, Bertinotti, Mastella e co. hanno potuto contare qualcosa per troppo tempo.


----------



## James Watson (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il problema infatti sono il peso che hanno i piccoli partiti, a cui quelli maggiori devono chiedere l'appoggio per formare la maggioranza. È grazie alle ultime leggi elettorali che gente come Casini, Bossi, Bertinotti, Mastella e co. hanno potuto contare qualcosa per troppo tempo.



.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il problema infatti sono il peso che hanno i piccoli partiti, a cui quelli maggiori devono chiedere l'appoggio per formare la maggioranza. È grazie alle ultime leggi elettorali che gente come Casini, Bossi, Bertinotti, Mastella e co. hanno potuto contare qualcosa per troppo tempo.


Parole da scolpire sulla pietra.


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque se veramente si va verso un maggioritario con doppio turno, anche i 5 Stelle avrebbero vantaggi ENORMI (a patto che confermino i numeri delle ultime elezioni), imho. Con l'attuale legge elettorale per me non avrebbero mai la possibilità di vincere le elezioni (proprio perché non sono alleati con nessuno).


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il problema infatti sono il peso che hanno i piccoli partiti, a cui quelli maggiori devono chiedere l'appoggio per formare la maggioranza. È grazie alle ultime leggi elettorali che gente come Casini, Bossi, Bertinotti, Mastella e co. hanno potuto contare qualcosa per troppo tempo.



E cosa avrebbero bloccato questi partiti? Dal 2008 al 2011 LN ha fatto passare pure il decreto Roma Capitale e ha dato carta bianca su tutto tanto che gli unici problemi sono venuti da una fronda interna al Pdl. Monti con PD e PDL non aveva bisogno di neanche un partito piccolo per governare. Berlusconi con la vecchia legge elettorale non ha fatto la riforma delle pensioni. Dopo Prodi il centrosinistra dal 1998 al 2001 non ha combinato un tubo a parte distruggere la scuola con una riforma all'ultimo anno.
Se i partitini avessero avuto la forza di bloccare qualcosa ci sarebbe stata una situazione stile Belgio prima del mafioso Dirupo, invece non hanno bloccato niente e il 90% delle riforme passa, il 10% non passa per cambi d'opinione dei presidenti del consiglio. Il problema è che le riforme proposte fanno schifo in partenza, si legge subito che è roba clientelare e insostenibile. Una delle poche riforme decenti negli ultimi anni? Abolizione della leva. Ma era un fuori programma e infatti nei programmi successivi hanno dovuto mettere volontariato, servizio civile e altre sciocchezze per prendersi voti e clientele. Idem per lenzuolate o riforma dell'autodifesa. Non è un caso che da nessuna parte si legge abolizione delle prefetture mentre ovunque sono proposte le stesse cose che quando le proponevano i fasci combattenti o la p2 scandalizzavano tutti. In ogni caso i ministri "tecnici" che hanno tolto spazio a quelli politici con clientele (basti pensare alla Carrozza al posto del popolarissimo Fioroni) hanno dimostrato di non saper fare il loro lavoro in condizioni molto più facili. Alla fine i partiti piccoli difficilmente hanno obiettivi diversi da quelli grandi.

In ogni caso la riforma su cui c'è stato l'accordo prevede liste bloccate quindi senza preferenza e il premio di maggioranza, l'unica modifica rispetto al porcellum è che ci sarà meno rappresentatività. Comunque Israele fino ad ora è andato avanti con proporzionale e sbarramento al 2% e parliamo di uno stato continuamente minacciato, altro che Italia in perenne stato di emergenza pure per terremoti di quarant'anni fa e con le accise d'Abissinia.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E cosa avrebbero bloccato questi partiti? Dal 2008 al 2011 LN ha fatto passare pure il decreto Roma Capitale e ha dato carta bianca su tutto tanto che gli unici problemi sono venuti da una fronda interna al Pdl. Monti con PD e PDL non aveva bisogno di neanche un partito piccolo per governare. Berlusconi con la vecchia legge elettorale non ha fatto la riforma delle pensioni. Dopo Prodi il centrosinistra dal 1998 al 2001 non ha combinato un tubo a parte distruggere la scuola con una riforma all'ultimo anno.
> Se i partitini avessero avuto la forza di bloccare qualcosa ci sarebbe stata una situazione stile Belgio prima del mafioso Dirupo, invece non hanno bloccato niente e il 90% delle riforme passa, il 10% non passa per cambi d'opinione dei presidenti del consiglio. Il problema è che le riforme proposte fanno schifo in partenza, si legge subito che è roba clientelare e insostenibile. Una delle poche riforme decenti negli ultimi anni? Abolizione della leva. Ma era un fuori programma e infatti nei programmi successivi hanno dovuto mettere volontariato, servizio civile e altre sciocchezze per prendersi voti e clientele. Idem per lenzuolate o riforma dell'autodifesa. Non è un caso che da nessuna parte si legge abolizione delle prefetture mentre ovunque sono proposte le stesse cose che quando le proponevano i fasci combattenti o la p2 scandalizzavano tutti. In ogni caso i ministri "tecnici" che hanno tolto spazio a quelli politici con clientele (basti pensare alla Carrozza al posto del popolarissimo Fioroni) hanno dimostrato di non saper fare il loro lavoro in condizioni molto più facili. Alla fine i partiti piccoli difficilmente hanno obiettivi diversi da quelli grandi.
> 
> In ogni caso la riforma su cui c'è stato l'accordo prevede liste bloccate quindi senza preferenza e il premio di maggioranza, l'unica modifica rispetto al porcellum è che ci sarà meno rappresentatività. Comunque Israele fino ad ora è andato avanti con proporzionale e sbarramento al 2% e parliamo di uno stato continuamente minacciato, altro che Italia in perenne stato di emergenza pure per terremoti di quarant'anni fa e con le accise d'Abissinia.


I partitini hanno influito anche senza far cadere governi o perlomeno bloccavano sul nascere certe iniziative...Diciamo che minacciavano o fai quella cosa li o se no me ne vado...Tipo lega,rifondazione,udc ecc...
In ogni caso ci sono paesi che vivono anche senza il proporzionale.


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Renzi oggi: "Esprimo a Silvio Berlusconi gratitudine per aver accettato di venire alla sede del Pd. Quelli che mi dicono dovevi parlare con Fi ma non con lui dico che è una contraddizione in termini. Con chi dovevo parlare con Dudù?" *


----------



## Hell Krusty (20 Gennaio 2014)

A quanto sembra, per ovviare alla principale critica per la legge elettorale, cioè le liste bloccate, si introdurranno primarie obbligatorie per scegliere i candidati.


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma Israele dimostra che uno sputo in mezzo al deserto invaso da tutti i vicini più grossi può sopravvivere con il proporzionale mentre l'Italia con leggi decisioniste che puniscono i partiti piccoli non conta niente. E poi visti i precedenti della fronda dentro al Pdl nell'ultimo governo eletto, sarebbe molto più sensato vincolare i parlamentari al programma presentato, con questa riforma il segretario sceglie i nominati e i nominati una volta in parlamento possono fare quello che vogliono, non sono nemmeno costretti a dimettersi se defenestrano il loro stesso segretario.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Israele dimostra che uno sputo in mezzo al deserto invaso da tutti i vicini più grossi può sopravvivere con il proporzionale mentre l'Italia con leggi decisioniste che puniscono i partiti piccoli non conta niente. E poi visti i precedenti della fronda dentro al Pdl nell'ultimo governo eletto, sarebbe molto più sensato vincolare i parlamentari al programma presentato, con questa riforma il segretario sceglie i nominati e i nominati una volta in parlamento possono fare quello che vogliono, non sono nemmeno costretti a dimettersi se defenestrano il loro stesso segretario.


ma infatti secondo me dovrebbe esserci una legge che blocca questi passaggi da una parte all altra...appena manca la maggioranza perche a uno gli sta sulle palle tizio...al voto di corsa e revoche di tutte le indennità.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Renzi oggi: "Esprimo a Silvio Berlusconi gratitudine per aver accettato di venire alla sede del Pd. Quelli che mi dicono dovevi parlare con Fi ma non con lui dico che è una contraddizione in termini. Con chi dovevo parlare con Dudù?" *


Questo ammazza silvio...polticamente parlando


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Questo ammazza silvio...*polticamente parlando*



Fai bene a specificare perché la gratitudine per venire nella sede del pd poteva essere grandemente fraintesa...


----------



## Emanuele (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ho letto che la soglia di sbarramento per i partiti senza coalizione potrebbe essere all'8%; ciò significherebbe che, nel caso in cui un partito arrivasse al 7,5 %, circa 3 milioni di elettori (numero superiore ai voti ricevuti da renzie alle primarie) si troverebbero privati della rappresentanza parlamentare, alla faccia del partito demokratico. Per non parlare di quanto sia patetico il discorso della governabilità e dei partitini: questi ultimi "comandano" non per colpa della legge elettorale, ma perchè i partiti più grandi non hanno alcuna credibilità all'interno del paese e per risolvere questa situazione cercano di governare con voti che non hanno, anche qui molto democraticamente. Spero che il piddì faccia rapidamente la fine del pasok.

p.s. oltre alla legge elettorale, sarebbe ora di sapere in cosa consiste la la famosa camera delle regioni e dei comuni, chi ne farà parte? che mansioni dovrebbe svolgere?


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Israele dimostra che uno sputo in mezzo al deserto invaso da tutti i vicini più grossi può sopravvivere con il proporzionale mentre l'Italia con leggi decisioniste che puniscono i partiti piccoli non conta niente. E poi visti i precedenti della fronda dentro al Pdl nell'ultimo governo eletto, sarebbe molto più sensato vincolare i parlamentari al programma presentato, con questa riforma il segretario sceglie i nominati e i nominati una volta in parlamento possono fare quello che vogliono, non sono nemmeno costretti a dimettersi se defenestrano il loro stesso segretario.



Ma che paragoni fai?  Israele è un paese serio,mica un pais BANANA come questo


----------



## tamba84 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Questo ammazza silvio...polticamente parlando



apro la domanda,perché lo amazza politicamente parlando?


----------



## Principe (21 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Questo ammazza silvio...polticamente parlando



Silvio in dialettica batte tutti e dico tutti , renzi compreso certo non farà le figure barbine di Bersani ma voi sottovalutate ancora una volta il cavaliere , sta cosa gli dá sempre un grande vantaggio , poi perché sia chiaro forza Italia è poco dietro al pd con renzi chiesta parlando ogni 4 secondi e Berlusconi che sta in silenzio da 6 mesi


----------



## Mithos (21 Gennaio 2014)

Si hai ragione, ma in fondo che altro sono tutti e due se non fatti della stessa pasta?Due politicanti da quattro soldi.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *Silvio in dialettica batte tutti e dico tutt*i , renzi compreso certo non farà le figure barbine di Bersani ma voi sottovalutate ancora una volta il cavaliere , sta cosa gli dá sempre un grande vantaggio , poi perché sia chiaro forza Italia è poco dietro al pd con renzi chiesta parlando ogni 4 secondi e Berlusconi che sta in silenzio da 6 mesi



Ancora co' sta panzana?!?! Con le televisioni e i giornalisti compiacenti al limite


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ho letto che la soglia di sbarramento per i partiti senza coalizione potrebbe essere all'8%; ciò significherebbe che, nel caso in cui un partito arrivasse al 7,5 %, circa 3 milioni di elettori (numero superiore ai voti ricevuti da renzie alle primarie) si troverebbero privati della rappresentanza parlamentare, alla faccia del partito demokratico.



In Germania è così.
Se Grillo avesse voluto discutere con Renzi, Renzi non avrebbe mai avuto il bisogno di chiamare Berlusconi.

E poi, basta dire che Renzi è un condannato. Grillo lo è quanto e più di lui.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2014)

Che poi veramente è tutto un contro senso. Renzi vuole cambiare qualcosa, non ha i numeri per farlo, chiede aiuto ai figli delle stelle e questi rifiutano SUBITO. Senza manco provare a discutere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> In Germania è così.
> Se Grillo avesse voluto discutere con Renzi, Renzi non avrebbe mai avuto il bisogno di chiamare Berlusconi.
> 
> E poi, basta dire che Renzi è un condannato. *Grillo lo è quanto e più di lui*.



 si ma Grillo non andrà in parlamento .. hahah 
sta cosa che hai scritto è ridicola ..


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si ma Grillo non andrà in parlamento .. hahah
> sta cosa che hai scritto è ridicola ..


Ok, va bene dai


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ancora co' sta panzana?!?! Con le televisioni e i giornalisti compiacenti al limite



La realtà è che B. in tutta la sua carriera ha saputo fare solo due tipi di argomentazioni:
1-"Se non votate per me l'Italia diventerà una dittatura della sinistra comunista coadiuvata dalla magistratura!!!!!1"
2-Promesse su promesse su promesse su promesse ripetute per vent'anni
Aggiungiamoci che poi ha avuto come avversari alle elezioni praticamente sempre mummie (contro cui ha perso per ben due volte, non dimentichiamolo).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2014)

Alla fine sembra un remake, chissà se la fine sarà la stessa


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si ma Grillo non andrà in parlamento .. hahah
> sta cosa che hai scritto è ridicola ..


Grillo è in parlamento a tutti gli effetti...gli sms ai 7 stelle di ocuto li ha inviati lui se non sbaglio


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine sembra un remake, chissà se la fine sarà la stessa



Era molto diverso il clima, dai. Il Cemtrosinistra era molto più debole a causa della caduta del governo Prodi.


----------



## cris (21 Gennaio 2014)

nessuno si rende conto che se cè sto feeling tra Berlusconi e Renzi, cè qualcosa che non va?


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2014)

A dire il vero qualcosa non va da quando Renzi ha cominciato a blaterare di Letta bis: alle primarie aveva promesso di abbattere il governo!


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> nessuno si rende conto che se cè sto feeling tra Berlusconi e Renzi, cè qualcosa che non va?


almeno non ci farà governi di larghe intese a differenza di altri


----------



## cris (21 Gennaio 2014)

si, ma il fatto che Berlusca sia daccordo con le sue idee, mi preoccupa non poco.


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Era molto diverso il clima, dai. Il Cemtrosinistra era molto più debole a causa della caduta del governo Prodi.



Era il novembre del 2007, Mastella ha cominciato a pensare alla crisi a dicembre e il governo è caduto a gennaio. Pochi giorni prima Berlusconi aveva fatto il discorso del predellino e Fini gli aveva riso in faccia dicendo che il suo partito non si sarebbe mai unito. Veltroni scelse Berlusconi perché ritenuto quello più redditizio in quanto gli altri avevano un bacino di voti minore e sembravano meno bolliti.


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> si, ma il fatto che Berlusca sia daccordo con le sue idee, mi preoccupa non poco.


Aspetta...ma a me risulta che berlusconi è attaccato per le promesse non mantenute non per il programma elettorale.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> almeno non ci farà governi di larghe intese a differenza di altri



e ha solo sbagliato partito.
'ste critiche le vedo poco ragionevoli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Gennaio 2014)

cosa sono ridicoli i pieddini che per salavare il nuovo truffatore d'italia si giustificano dietro ad un " e ma con il 5 stelle non si poteva fare " ...e già allora fatelo con il nano.. bella roba... 

tanto sara rottamato anche Renzie.. prima o poi..


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Il PD sta condannando l'Italia a morte... altri 5 anni di Berlusconi ci uccideranno definitivamente


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> si, ma il fatto che Berlusca sia daccordo con le sue idee, mi preoccupa non poco.


praticamente sono uguali


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il PD sta condannando l'Italia a morte... altri 5 anni di Berlusconi ci uccideranno definitivamente


magari fosse berlusconi il problema dell italia...magari


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ma Berlusconi è neutro di per sé, il problema è che potere a lui significa potere agli ex craxiani.


----------



## juventino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Io comunque devo ancora capire di come farebbe ad essere rieletto dal momento che (lo ripeto):
1-Ha l'interdizione dai pubblici uffici (per il momento è solo un anno, ma dopo la condanna del processo Ruby sarà a vita)
2-Ci sta la legge Severino


----------



## Emanuele (21 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> In Germania è così.
> Se Grillo avesse voluto discutere con Renzi, Renzi non avrebbe mai avuto il bisogno di chiamare Berlusconi.
> 
> E poi, basta dire che Renzi è un condannato. Grillo lo è quanto e più di lui.



A parte il fatto che l'argomento "in germania è così" non significa granché, lì la soglia di sbarramento è il 5%


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Gennaio 2014)

Un polverone per niente. Con chi dovrebbero farla la legge elettorale visto che non possono farla da soli? Con Alfano che ha il 5%? Solite pagliacciate all'italiana...


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il PD sta condannando l'Italia a morte... altri 5 anni di Berlusconi ci uccideranno definitivamente


Ma mi spieghi il nesso logico tra legge elettorale e altri 5 anni di Berlusconi?


----------



## Hell Krusty (21 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Un polverone per niente. Con chi dovrebbero farla la legge elettorale visto che non possono farla da soli? Con Alfano che ha il 5%? Solite pagliacciate all'italiana...



Beh col M5S... Ah no... La loro proposta è: NO


----------



## Hammer (21 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cosa sono ridicoli i pieddini che per salavare il nuovo truffatore d'italia si giustificano dietro ad un " e ma con il 5 stelle non si poteva fare " ...e già allora fatelo con il nano.. bella roba...
> 
> tanto sara rottamato anche Renzie.. prima o poi..



Allora nega che con i 5S non si poteva fare. Se non lo neghi, significa che la legge elettorale non la volete manco pensare o discutere, altro che "faremo".


----------



## Doctore (21 Gennaio 2014)

ma poi qua tutti a polemizzare perche renzi fa l accordo con berlusconi...alla fine cosa non vi piace della proposta?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2014)

Mamma mia ieri sera Renzie quante balle che ha sparato in TV da Vespa... peccato non fossi li ... gli avrei fatto qualche domanda..


----------



## prebozzio (22 Gennaio 2014)

Sarò un babbeo, ma io ho fiducia in Renzi. L'Italia così come è la situazione adesso è ingovernabile, non c'è un governo stabile da troppo tempo... sono tutti bravi nella politica del disfare e della critica, lui qualcosa sta provando a fare e mettendoci la faccia, perché i giornali e internet lo stanno massacrando. Lo fa per interesse personale o per il bene comune? Solo il tempo lo dirà. Io però una chance gliela do volentieri.


----------



## James Watson (22 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cosa sono ridicoli i pieddini che per salavare il nuovo truffatore d'italia si giustificano dietro ad un " e ma con il 5 stelle non si poteva fare " ...e già allora fatelo con il nano.. bella roba...
> 
> tanto sara rottamato anche Renzie.. prima o poi..



Non vorrei sollevare l'ennesimo scontro, perché francamente mi sono un po' stufato di discutere con i grillini, però dai siete grotteschi. La vostra risposta è SEMPRE e COMUNQUE NO, quindi torniamo sempre al solito punto: quali sono le alternative, visto che il PD da solo non ha i numeri per fare nulla, dal momento che gli manca la maggioranza al senato?
E' palese che la vostra è una strategia politica tra le più antiche (alla faccia del nuovo): rifiutare qualsiasi forma di dialogo col PD e poi strillare che il PD si accorda col diavolo.
(non che mi faccia piacere dovermi accordare con Berlusconi per fare la legge elettorale). Ma torniamo sempre lì: alternative?.
Ah già possiamo anche non fare nessuna legge elettorale ...


----------



## James Watson (22 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma poi qua tutti a polemizzare perche renzi fa l accordo con berlusconi...alla fine cosa non vi piace della proposta?



Non lo sanno neanche loro, Doctore.


----------



## vota DC (22 Gennaio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sarò un babbeo, ma io ho fiducia in Renzi. L'Italia così come è la situazione adesso è ingovernabile, non c'è un governo stabile da troppo tempo...



Governi italiani per durata - Wikipedia
Calcolando che Monti alla fine ha fatto molte delle riforme messe in rubrica da Berlusconi, direi che di governi stabili ce ne sono fin troppi. Meno governi stabili, meno possibilità di nuovi Craxi ad ampliare il debito pubblico: Dini è durato meno di un anno ed è grazie a lui che non si va in pensione a 35 anni.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Gennaio 2014)

Allora, adesso si lamentano tutti per il pacchetto elettorale proposto da Renzi. Io, che, sgomberando il campo da ogni possibile sospetto, non ho mai votato PD, trovo al contrario la legge perfettibile ma ad ogni modo adeguata ad una democrazia moderna.
Intanto è un modello a possibile doppio turno. Ovvero se qualcuno non raggiunge una certa soglia percentuale di voti (da solo o in coalizione con sbarramenti che forse potrebbero essere più bassi ma non sono un enorme problema come lo si vuole far passare) si passa ad un turno successivo dove si sceglie tra i primi due. Più o meno come la legge elettorale dei sindaci solo che il ballottaggio non ha come limite il 50% delle preferenze ma il 35. Tutto ciò ha una logica che risiede nel fatto che mai un partito nella storia repubblicana abbia preso il 50 % dei voti, pertanto sarebbe stata una forzatura e non si sarebbe mai verificato il caso della elezione diretta ma si sarebbe andati regolarmente al ballottaggio (faccio notare come in francia se non erro vadano al secondo turno i partiti che abbiano preso il 15%). Questo, volenti o nolenti, è un rafforzamento del principio democratico: si obbliga l'elettore a scegliere A o B. E A o B saranno legittimati pienamente a governare.
Discorso preferenze: una *******ta pazzesca che dimostra come gli italiani abbiano memoria corta. Le preferenze sono state abolite con il referendum del 91 proprio perchè causa di malaffare e di controllo del voto di scambio. Comunque i candidati al parlamento li mettono le segreterie di partito, con o senza preferenze. Il minilistino bloccato o la preferenza singola o multipla sono, negli effetti, la stessa cosa. Altra cosa sarebbe stata proporre delle primarie obbligatorie ( che il PD comunque fa) ma non è questo il caso.
Questa legge quindi, magari non sarà perfetta, ma dovrebbe (e uso volontariamente il condizionale), anche a seguito dell'abolizione del senato elettivo e del bicameralismo perfetto, consentire ad una coalizione di governare per 5 anni in modo stabile. Stabile vuol dire poter intervenire incisivamente sui problemi atavici della nostra repubblica, avere il beneplacito dei mercati e dell'Europa (perchè dobbiamo fare i conti anche con loro, nonostante l'antieuropeismo di molti) e smetterla finalmente con i provvedimenti con il bilancino per non scontentare quello o quell'altro partito con 20 esponenti che ti fa cadere il governo perchè non d'accordo.
A scegliere chi deve governare dobbiamo quindi essere noi, perchè non bisogna dimenticare che a votare ci andiamo sempre e solo noi. Io ci sono sempre andato e non ho saltato nemmeno una votazione e voi? Poi vinca chi vinca, e alle elezioni successive si tirano le somme. La bacchetta magica non ce l'ha nessuno. Sperare che un governo che si insedia possa risolvere in un sol colpo tutti i problemi è utopia. E' utopia perchè ogni provvedimento, essendo tarato sulla lunga durata, sortisce i propri effetti solo dopo molti e molti anni. I provvedimenti che cambiano "subito" qualcosa sono di solito palliativi che svaniscono nell'arco di una stagione e lasciano una scia di problemi ancora più grossi di quelli che avrebbero dovuto risolvere....


----------



## vota DC (22 Gennaio 2014)

Il doppio turno significa che chi ti aiuta a vincere dopo essersi schierato da un'altra parte nel primo avrà i parlamentari del premio di maggioranza tramite un accordo pre-elettorale alla vigilia del secondo voto e ti ricatterà a vita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Allora, adesso si lamentano tutti per il pacchetto elettorale proposto da Renzi. Io, che, sgomberando il campo da ogni possibile sospetto, non ho mai votato PD, trovo al contrario la legge perfettibile ma ad ogni modo adeguata ad una democrazia moderna.
> Intanto è un modello a possibile doppio turno. Ovvero se qualcuno non raggiunge una certa soglia percentuale di voti (da solo o in coalizione con sbarramenti che forse potrebbero essere più bassi ma non sono un enorme problema come lo si vuole far passare) si passa ad un turno successivo dove si sceglie tra i primi due. Più o meno come la legge elettorale dei sindaci solo che il ballottaggio non ha come limite il 50% delle preferenze ma il 35. Tutto ciò ha una logica che risiede nel fatto che mai un partito nella storia repubblicana abbia preso il 50 % dei voti, pertanto sarebbe stata una forzatura e non si sarebbe mai verificato il caso della elezione diretta ma si sarebbe andati regolarmente al ballottaggio (faccio notare come in francia se non erro vadano al secondo turno i partiti che abbiano preso il 15%). Questo, volenti o nolenti, è un rafforzamento del principio democratico: si obbliga l'elettore a scegliere A o B. E A o B saranno legittimati pienamente a governare.
> Discorso preferenze: una *******ta pazzesca che dimostra come gli italiani abbiano memoria corta. Le preferenze sono state abolite con il referendum del 91 proprio perchè causa di malaffare e di controllo del voto di scambio. Comunque i candidati al parlamento li mettono le segreterie di partito, con o senza preferenze. Il minilistino bloccato o la preferenza singola o multipla sono, negli effetti, la stessa cosa. Altra cosa sarebbe stata proporre delle primarie obbligatorie ( che il PD comunque fa) ma non è questo il caso.
> Questa legge quindi, magari non sarà perfetta, ma dovrebbe (e uso volontariamente il condizionale), anche a seguito dell'abolizione del senato elettivo e del bicameralismo perfetto, consentire ad una coalizione di governare per 5 anni in modo stabile. Stabile vuol dire poter intervenire incisivamente sui problemi atavici della nostra repubblica, avere il beneplacito dei mercati e dell'Europa (perchè dobbiamo fare i conti anche con loro, nonostante l'antieuropeismo di molti) e smetterla finalmente con i provvedimenti con il bilancino per non scontentare quello o quell'altro partito con 20 esponenti che ti fa cadere il governo perchè non d'accordo.
> A scegliere chi deve governare dobbiamo quindi essere noi, perchè non bisogna dimenticare che a votare ci andiamo sempre e solo noi. Io ci sono sempre andato e non ho saltato nemmeno una votazione e voi? Poi vinca chi vinca, e alle elezioni successive si tirano le somme. La bacchetta magica non ce l'ha nessuno. Sperare che un governo che si insedia possa risolvere in un sol colpo tutti i problemi è utopia. E' utopia perchè ogni provvedimento, essendo tarato sulla lunga durata, sortisce i propri effetti solo dopo molti e molti anni. I provvedimenti che cambiano "subito" qualcosa sono di solito palliativi che svaniscono nell'arco di una stagione e lasciano una scia di problemi ancora più grossi di quelli che avrebbero dovuto risolvere....



Beh .. clap clap .. non aggiungo niente


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sollevare l'ennesimo scontro, perché francamente mi sono un po' stufato di discutere con i grillini, però dai siete grotteschi. La vostra risposta è SEMPRE e COMUNQUE NO, quindi torniamo sempre al solito punto: quali sono le alternative, visto che il PD da solo non ha i numeri per fare nulla, dal momento che gli manca la maggioranza al senato?
> E' palese che la vostra è una strategia politica tra le più antiche (alla faccia del nuovo): rifiutare qualsiasi forma di dialogo col PD e poi strillare che il PD si accorda col diavolo.
> (non che mi faccia piacere dovermi accordare con Berlusconi per fare la legge elettorale). Ma torniamo sempre lì: alternative?.
> Ah già possiamo anche non fare nessuna legge elettorale ...



Vero Sam , ma Berlusca NO .. tutti ma il nano no ... cmq cerco di spiegarvi ancora il pensiero del 5 stelle ... noi non cerchiamo nessun alleato perchè pensiamo ( magari con troppa presunzione ) di poter far tutto da soli ... 

io non mi alleo con un Pd ( esempio ) che ho criticato fino a ieri... io mi gioco le mie carte .. se va bene bene e prenderemo il 30% e magari andremo pure al ballottaggio con il PD ( il nano non lo conto neanche ) li vincerà il migliore... 

se vinceranno gli altri staremo all opposizione ( costruttiva ) se vinceremo faremo una bella piazza pulita di tutto e tutti... 

il Movimento spinge per confermare quello che già è realtà essere il partito numero 1 in Italia ... O TUTTO O NIENTE...noi andiamo alle prossime elezioni per portare a casa il bottino intero oppure niente ...


----------



## O Animal (22 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero Sam , ma Berlusca NO .. tutti ma il nano no ... cmq cerco di spiegarvi ancora il pensiero del 5 stelle ... noi non cerchiamo nessun alleato perchè pensiamo ( magari con troppa presunzione ) di poter far tutto da soli ...
> 
> io non mi alleo con un Pd ( esempio ) che ho criticato fino a ieri... io mi gioco le mie carte .. se va bene bene e prenderemo il 30% e magari andremo pure al ballottaggio con il PD ( il nano non lo conto neanche ) li vincerà il migliore...
> 
> ...



Il movimento sarebbe meglio che tornasse con i piedi per terra. 

I moderati più entusiastici che hanno votato Grillo nel 2013 non lo rifaranno e piuttosto voteranno Renzie. 

L'ossatura dura dei berlusconiani rimarrà, l'hanno sempre votato e sempre continueranno a farlo e se mai questo accordo renzi berlusconi andasse in porto tornerebbe alla carica su imprenditori e pensionati e rischierebbe di prendere di nuovo una valanga di voti riconquistando molti "moderati" depressi dalla situazione economica pietosa, dall'incapacità del PD di gestire il post elezioni 2013 e stufi degli sterili venti rivoluzionari di grillo e amici.

La Basilicata è stato un chiaro segno sul movimento... nonostante una campagna elettorale in stile "Sicilia" il risultato finale è stato appena il 9%. Una piccola analisi/autocritica io me la sarei fatta se avessi perso il 60% dei voti in 9 mesi...


----------



## James Watson (22 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il doppio turno significa che chi ti aiuta a vincere dopo essersi schierato da un'altra parte nel primo avrà i parlamentari del premio di maggioranza tramite un accordo pre-elettorale alla vigilia del secondo voto e ti ricatterà a vita.



No, per il semplice fatto che la proposta di legge elettorale presentata impedisce apparentamenti dopo il primo turno, quindi le coalizioni non potrebbero cambiare e di fatto, quelle che non accedono al secondo turno non possono giocarsi la partita per il premio di maggioranza. 



Gekyn ha scritto:


> Allora, adesso si lamentano tutti per il pacchetto elettorale proposto da Renzi. Io, che, sgomberando il campo da ogni possibile sospetto, non ho mai votato PD, trovo al contrario la legge perfettibile ma ad ogni modo adeguata ad una democrazia moderna.
> Intanto è un modello a possibile doppio turno. Ovvero se qualcuno non raggiunge una certa soglia percentuale di voti (da solo o in coalizione con sbarramenti che forse potrebbero essere più bassi ma non sono un enorme problema come lo si vuole far passare) si passa ad un turno successivo dove si sceglie tra i primi due. Più o meno come la legge elettorale dei sindaci solo che il ballottaggio non ha come limite il 50% delle preferenze ma il 35. Tutto ciò ha una logica che risiede nel fatto che mai un partito nella storia repubblicana abbia preso il 50 % dei voti, pertanto sarebbe stata una forzatura e non si sarebbe mai verificato il caso della elezione diretta ma si sarebbe andati regolarmente al ballottaggio (faccio notare come in francia se non erro vadano al secondo turno i partiti che abbiano preso il 15%). Questo, volenti o nolenti, è un rafforzamento del principio democratico: si obbliga l'elettore a scegliere A o B. E A o B saranno legittimati pienamente a governare.
> Discorso preferenze: una *******ta pazzesca che dimostra come gli italiani abbiano memoria corta. Le preferenze sono state abolite con il referendum del 91 proprio perchè causa di malaffare e di controllo del voto di scambio. Comunque i candidati al parlamento li mettono le segreterie di partito, con o senza preferenze. Il minilistino bloccato o la preferenza singola o multipla sono, negli effetti, la stessa cosa. Altra cosa sarebbe stata proporre delle primarie obbligatorie ( che il PD comunque fa) ma non è questo il caso.
> Questa legge quindi, magari non sarà perfetta, ma dovrebbe (e uso volontariamente il condizionale), anche a seguito dell'abolizione del senato elettivo e del bicameralismo perfetto, consentire ad una coalizione di governare per 5 anni in modo stabile. Stabile vuol dire poter intervenire incisivamente sui problemi atavici della nostra repubblica, avere il beneplacito dei mercati e dell'Europa (perchè dobbiamo fare i conti anche con loro, nonostante l'antieuropeismo di molti) e smetterla finalmente con i provvedimenti con il bilancino per non scontentare quello o quell'altro partito con 20 esponenti che ti fa cadere il governo perchè non d'accordo.
> A scegliere chi deve governare dobbiamo quindi essere noi, perchè non bisogna dimenticare che a votare ci andiamo sempre e solo noi. Io ci sono sempre andato e non ho saltato nemmeno una votazione e voi? Poi vinca chi vinca, e alle elezioni successive si tirano le somme. La bacchetta magica non ce l'ha nessuno. Sperare che un governo che si insedia possa risolvere in un sol colpo tutti i problemi è utopia. E' utopia perchè ogni provvedimento, essendo tarato sulla lunga durata, sortisce i propri effetti solo dopo molti e molti anni. I provvedimenti che cambiano "subito" qualcosa sono di solito palliativi che svaniscono nell'arco di una stagione e lasciano una scia di problemi ancora più grossi di quelli che avrebbero dovuto risolvere....



non c'è bisogno di aggiungere altro. Evidentemente a troppi sta bene lo status quo.


----------



## James Watson (22 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero Sam , ma Berlusca NO .. tutti ma il nano no ... cmq cerco di spiegarvi ancora il pensiero del 5 stelle ... noi non cerchiamo nessun alleato perchè pensiamo ( magari con troppa presunzione ) di poter far tutto da soli ...
> 
> *io non mi alleo con un Pd ( esempio ) che ho criticato fino a ieri... io mi gioco le mie carte .. se va bene bene e prenderemo il 30% e magari andremo pure al ballottaggio con il PD ( il nano non lo conto neanche ) li vincerà il migliore...*



tutto questo ragionamento, se pur nobile da un punto di vista "teorico" non sta in piedi minimamente dal momento che "giocarsi le proprie carte e andare al ballottaggio col PD" è subordinato alla nascita di questa nuova legge elettorale.



> se vinceranno gli altri staremo all opposizione ( costruttiva ) se vinceremo faremo una bella piazza pulita di tutto e tutti...
> 
> il Movimento spinge per confermare quello che già è realtà essere il *partito numero 1 in Italia ... O TUTTO O NIENTE*...noi andiamo alle prossime elezioni per portare a casa il bottino intero oppure niente ...



sorvoliamo sulla favoletta del partito numero uno ma, senti quand'è che comincerete a parlare di "alba radiosa della rivoluzione pentastellata"? perché sembrate quelli (da questo punto di vista) eh...


----------



## juventino (22 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]
Non vorrei dire niente, ma secondo me i 5 Stelle ottengono benefici non trascurabili da una legge del genere.
Mettiamo che si rivà al voto e nessuno riesce ad ottenere il 35%. La coalizione che ottiene più voti è X (potete mettere sia il Centrodestra o il Centrosinistra, non cambia niente) seguita dai 5 Stelle che vanno al ballottaggio a scapito di Y (sempre CSX o CDX). A quel punto rischierebbe veramente di vincere perchè otterrebbe molti voti degli elettori della coalizione esclusa Y, impauriti dalla prospettiva che governi X (succederebbe soprattutto se X fosse il nano o chi per lui). 
Paradossalmente dovreste ringraziare Renzie


----------



## Doctore (22 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Allora, adesso si lamentano tutti per il pacchetto elettorale proposto da Renzi. Io, che, sgomberando il campo da ogni possibile sospetto, non ho mai votato PD, trovo al contrario la legge perfettibile ma ad ogni modo adeguata ad una democrazia moderna.
> Intanto è un modello a possibile doppio turno. Ovvero se qualcuno non raggiunge una certa soglia percentuale di voti (da solo o in coalizione con sbarramenti che forse potrebbero essere più bassi ma non sono un enorme problema come lo si vuole far passare) si passa ad un turno successivo dove si sceglie tra i primi due. Più o meno come la legge elettorale dei sindaci solo che il ballottaggio non ha come limite il 50% delle preferenze ma il 35. Tutto ciò ha una logica che risiede nel fatto che mai un partito nella storia repubblicana abbia preso il 50 % dei voti, pertanto sarebbe stata una forzatura e non si sarebbe mai verificato il caso della elezione diretta ma si sarebbe andati regolarmente al ballottaggio (faccio notare come in francia se non erro vadano al secondo turno i partiti che abbiano preso il 15%). Questo, volenti o nolenti, è un rafforzamento del principio democratico: si obbliga l'elettore a scegliere A o B. E A o B saranno legittimati pienamente a governare.
> Discorso preferenze: una *******ta pazzesca che dimostra come gli italiani abbiano memoria corta. Le preferenze sono state abolite con il referendum del 91 proprio perchè causa di malaffare e di controllo del voto di scambio. Comunque i candidati al parlamento li mettono le segreterie di partito, con o senza preferenze. Il minilistino bloccato o la preferenza singola o multipla sono, negli effetti, la stessa cosa. Altra cosa sarebbe stata proporre delle primarie obbligatorie ( che il PD comunque fa) ma non è questo il caso.
> Questa legge quindi, magari non sarà perfetta, ma dovrebbe (e uso volontariamente il condizionale), anche a seguito dell'abolizione del senato elettivo e del bicameralismo perfetto, consentire ad una coalizione di governare per 5 anni in modo stabile. Stabile vuol dire poter intervenire incisivamente sui problemi atavici della nostra repubblica, avere il beneplacito dei mercati e dell'Europa (perchè dobbiamo fare i conti anche con loro, nonostante l'antieuropeismo di molti) e smetterla finalmente con i provvedimenti con il bilancino per non scontentare quello o quell'altro partito con 20 esponenti che ti fa cadere il governo perchè non d'accordo.
> A scegliere chi deve governare dobbiamo quindi essere noi, perchè non bisogna dimenticare che a votare ci andiamo sempre e solo noi. Io ci sono sempre andato e non ho saltato nemmeno una votazione e voi? Poi vinca chi vinca, e alle elezioni successive si tirano le somme. La bacchetta magica non ce l'ha nessuno. Sperare che un governo che si insedia possa risolvere in un sol colpo tutti i problemi è utopia. E' utopia perchè ogni provvedimento, essendo tarato sulla lunga durata, sortisce i propri effetti solo dopo molti e molti anni. I provvedimenti che cambiano "subito" qualcosa sono di solito palliativi che svaniscono nell'arco di una stagione e lasciano una scia di problemi ancora più grossi di quelli che avrebbero dovuto risolvere....


Quotone.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (22 Gennaio 2014)

Grillo va fermato è piu' pericoloso di MAtteo Messina Denaro


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> il Movimento spinge per confermare quello che già è realtà essere il partito numero 1 in Italia ... O TUTTO O NIENTE...noi andiamo alle prossime elezioni per portare a casa il bottino intero oppure niente ...



E allora non potete lamentarvi se il PD cerca FI per fare la legge elettorale, perché da solo non può farla. Dovreste avere la decenza di non criticarli, almeno per questa volta (poi io sono il primo a cui sarebbe partita la violenza dopo la rielezione di Napolitano, tanto per darti un'idea). Altrimenti la legge non la si fa, ma a quel punto cosa succede, che Grillo scrive un post insultando i partiti perché non si è fatta la legge? È un circolo vizioso dal quale dovete togliervi, perché la gente non è completamente alla mercè di Grillo e soprattutto ci vorrà tempo perché riusciate a raggiungere il "tutto"


----------



## Nicco (22 Gennaio 2014)

Dico la mia. Inizialmente ho molto storto il naso a vedere B. in sede PD e a sapere che Renzi che ho votato alle primarie e che stimo cercava l'accordo con il politico che più ritengo responsabile della situazione odierna dell'Italia. Successivamente ho cercato di capire e sono arrivato a conclusione che effettivamente non c'era alternativa. Non ho ben capito se il m5s abbia rifiutato il tavolo delle trattative imponendo la sua proposta e punto.(?)
Per quanto riguarda i vari Cuperlo, D'Alema, D'Attore, ritengo i loro interventi inutili e le loro mosse un po' infantili, Renzi non è un dittatore come desiderano farlo passare, le dimissioni di Cuperlo sono ridicole, stanno cercando di fare terra bruciata intorno a Renzi, è un remare contro che porterebbe unicamente ad uno stallo che non fa bene a nessuno.
Sono molto d'accordo con l'ottimo intervento di Gekyn che riassumo il fatto che si deve cambiare.
Ovvio che essendo una proposta scaturita da un dibattito e una contrattazione non soddisfi tutti ma mi pare che sia già un grande passo così com'è.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito se il m5s abbia rifiutato il tavolo delle trattative imponendo la sua proposta e punto.(?)
> .



Il movimento 5 stelle per fortuna ( o per sfortuna per altri ) non ha una via di mezzo , non ha un " e dai forse va bene anche cosi " .. il movimento ha un programma votato e a quello si attiene . 
Renzie ha provato l'approccio , il movimento ha portato il proprio programma e gli ha detto ... noi ci stiamo ma solo cosi ..perchè è cosi che va fatta la cosa per farla bene... a lui non è andata bene e non si è fatto nulla .

Quando fai accordi ( vedi legge lettorale nano-renzie) devi per forza mollare da qualche parte .. il M5S non molla una mazza.. o la cosa si fa come va fatta o non si fa .


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]
> Non vorrei dire niente, ma secondo me i 5 Stelle ottengono benefici non trascurabili da una legge del genere.
> Mettiamo che si rivà al voto e nessuno riesce ad ottenere il 35%. La coalizione che ottiene più voti è X (potete mettere sia il Centrodestra o il Centrosinistra, non cambia niente) seguita dai 5 Stelle che vanno al ballottaggio a scapito di Y (sempre CSX o CDX). A quel punto rischierebbe veramente di vincere perchè otterrebbe molti voti degli elettori della coalizione esclusa Y, impauriti dalla prospettiva che governi X (succederebbe soprattutto se X fosse il nano o chi per lui).
> Paradossalmente dovreste ringraziare Renzie



Mah , vedremo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> quand'è che comincerete a parlare di "alba radiosa della rivoluzione pentastellata"? perché sembrate quelli (da questo punto di vista) eh...



ma cosa c'entra .. poi non siamo estremisti comunisti ?? [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] dice cosi , non si capisce... il M5S è di destra estrema o di SX estrema ??? hahahha decidetevi ..


----------



## Nicco (22 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il movimento 5 stelle per fortuna ( o per sfortuna per altri ) non ha una via di mezzo , non ha un " e dai forse va bene anche cosi " .. il movimento ha un programma votato e a quello si attiene .
> Renzie ha provato l'approccio , il movimento ha portato il proprio programma e gli ha detto ... noi ci stiamo ma solo cosi ..perchè è cosi che va fatta la cosa per farla bene... a lui non è andata bene e non si è fatto nulla .
> 
> Quando fai accordi ( vedi legge lettorale nano-renzie) devi per forza mollare da qualche parte .. il M5S non molla una mazza.. o la cosa si fa come va fatta o non si fa .


Scioccante. Se non c'è margine di discussione non si è in democrazia. Se non si fa?
Pensiamo per un momento se tutti ragionassero come il m5s, sarebbe lo stallo totale, dove porterebbe?
Spero tu convenga che un minimo di dialogo ci deve essere. Il comportamento dei 5s è incomprensibile, non è politica, è semplice ostruzionismo fine a se stesso.
Credo che tutti avremmo auspicato un dialogo, non è colpa di Renzi se questo non c'è stato.


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Allora, adesso si lamentano tutti per il pacchetto elettorale proposto da Renzi. Io, che, sgomberando il campo da ogni possibile sospetto, non ho mai votato PD, trovo al contrario la legge perfettibile ma ad ogni modo adeguata ad una democrazia moderna.
> Intanto è un modello a possibile doppio turno. Ovvero se qualcuno non raggiunge una certa soglia percentuale di voti (da solo o in coalizione con sbarramenti che forse potrebbero essere più bassi ma non sono un enorme problema come lo si vuole far passare) si passa ad un turno successivo dove si sceglie tra i primi due. Più o meno come la legge elettorale dei sindaci solo che il ballottaggio non ha come limite il 50% delle preferenze ma il 35. Tutto ciò ha una logica che risiede nel fatto che mai un partito nella storia repubblicana abbia preso il 50 % dei voti, pertanto sarebbe stata una forzatura e non si sarebbe mai verificato il caso della elezione diretta ma si sarebbe andati regolarmente al ballottaggio (faccio notare come in francia se non erro vadano al secondo turno i partiti che abbiano preso il 15%). Questo, volenti o nolenti, è un rafforzamento del principio democratico: si obbliga l'elettore a scegliere A o B. E A o B saranno legittimati pienamente a governare.
> Discorso preferenze: una *******ta pazzesca che dimostra come gli italiani abbiano memoria corta. Le preferenze sono state abolite con il referendum del 91 proprio perchè causa di malaffare e di controllo del voto di scambio. Comunque i candidati al parlamento li mettono le segreterie di partito, con o senza preferenze. Il minilistino bloccato o la preferenza singola o multipla sono, negli effetti, la stessa cosa. Altra cosa sarebbe stata proporre delle primarie obbligatorie ( che il PD comunque fa) ma non è questo il caso.
> Questa legge quindi, magari non sarà perfetta, ma dovrebbe (e uso volontariamente il condizionale), anche a seguito dell'abolizione del senato elettivo e del bicameralismo perfetto, consentire ad una coalizione di governare per 5 anni in modo stabile. Stabile vuol dire poter intervenire incisivamente sui problemi atavici della nostra repubblica, avere il beneplacito dei mercati e dell'Europa (perchè dobbiamo fare i conti anche con loro, nonostante l'antieuropeismo di molti) e smetterla finalmente con i provvedimenti con il bilancino per non scontentare quello o quell'altro partito con 20 esponenti che ti fa cadere il governo perchè non d'accordo.
> A scegliere chi deve governare dobbiamo quindi essere noi, perchè non bisogna dimenticare che a votare ci andiamo sempre e solo noi. Io ci sono sempre andato e non ho saltato nemmeno una votazione e voi? Poi vinca chi vinca, e alle elezioni successive si tirano le somme. La bacchetta magica non ce l'ha nessuno. Sperare che un governo che si insedia possa risolvere in un sol colpo tutti i problemi è utopia. E' utopia perchè ogni provvedimento, essendo tarato sulla lunga durata, sortisce i propri effetti solo dopo molti e molti anni. I provvedimenti che cambiano "subito" qualcosa sono di solito palliativi che svaniscono nell'arco di una stagione e lasciano una scia di problemi ancora più grossi di quelli che avrebbero dovuto risolvere....


applausi...analisi lucidissima che approvo,parola per parola


----------



## James Watson (22 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra .. poi non siamo estremisti comunisti ?? [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] dice cosi , non si capisce... il M5S è di destra estrema o di SX estrema ??? hahahha decidetevi ..



da un lato mi fa piacere vedere che non hai minimamente colto il senso di questo mio passaggio, dall'altro la cosa mi intristisce. Ci sono stati comunque post di altri utenti che hanno spiegato molto meglio quello che io intendevo.


----------



## Doctore (22 Gennaio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Scioccante. Se non c'è margine di discussione non si è in democrazia. Se non si fa?
> Pensiamo per un momento se tutti ragionassero come il m5s, sarebbe lo stallo totale, dove porterebbe?
> Spero tu convenga che un minimo di dialogo ci deve essere. Il comportamento dei 5s è incomprensibile, non è politica, è semplice ostruzionismo fine a se stesso.
> Credo che tutti avremmo auspicato un dialogo, non è colpa di Renzi se questo non c'è stato.


Il m5s ha parlato chiaro dall inizio...non vedo perche bisogna scandalizzarsi se non si mettono d accordo con nessuno.
A mio avviso la cosa piu scandalosa del movimento 7 stelle di ocuto è il loro programma e in televisione ne parlano troppo poco a mio avviso.


----------



## Nicco (22 Gennaio 2014)

La cosa mi sciocca ogni volta.

Dove posso trovare il programma che gli do una letta da profano ( ho le mie colpe )?


----------



## Doctore (22 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra .. poi non siamo estremisti comunisti ?? [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] dice cosi , non si capisce... il M5S è di destra estrema o di SX estrema ??? hahahha decidetevi ..


alla fine il fascismo è nato a sinistra...quindi se vi danno estremisti di destra o sinistra non si sbaglia mai


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sollevare l'ennesimo scontro, perché francamente mi sono un po' stufato di discutere con i grillini, però dai siete grotteschi. La vostra risposta è SEMPRE e COMUNQUE NO, quindi torniamo sempre al solito punto: quali sono le alternative, visto che il PD da solo non ha i numeri per fare nulla, dal momento che gli manca la maggioranza al senato?
> E' palese che la vostra è una strategia politica tra le più antiche (alla faccia del nuovo): rifiutare qualsiasi forma di dialogo col PD e poi strillare che il PD si accorda col diavolo.
> (non che mi faccia piacere dovermi accordare con Berlusconi per fare la legge elettorale). Ma torniamo sempre lì: alternative?.
> Ah già possiamo anche non fare nessuna legge elettorale ...



Sono curioso di vedere quanto resisti


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> alla fine il fascismo è nato a sinistra...



perciò ti ritieni di sinistra?


----------



## Doctore (22 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> perciò ti ritieni di sinistra?


centro di dietro


----------



## Emanuele (22 Gennaio 2014)

Io continuo a ritenere questa legge una *****ta sotto tutti i punti di vista: la soglia del 35% conferirebbe al partito che la raggiunge un premio di maggioranza del 16% (circa 6 milioni di voti), distorcendo in maniera evidente l'andamento delle elezioni; sulla soglia di sbarramento mi sono già espresso in precedenza: l' 8% è una cifra antidemocratica che negherebbe la rappresentanza a milioni di italiani. Se poi passasse l'emendamento "pro lega" sarebbe la peggior legge del globo.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

dai su ammettiamolo....è una legge elettorale per rifare la vecchia DC!!

non dovete pensare alla situazione dei tre poli (ammesso che si ripresenti) ma al futuro quando Renzi sarà capo di un partito SOLO di "moderati" e che riprenderà da dove venti anni fa hanno lasciato....

si sono scocciati insomma di stare metà con Renzi e metà col Berlu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Mettendo un attimino da parte simpatie ed antipatie politiche, mettendo un attimino da parte Renzi e Berlusconi che dialogano e guardando soltanto alla proposta di legge elettorale mi viene da sottoscriverla col sangue. Sono anni che ho sempre proposto il doppio turno e non venitevene con gli ideali di democrazia, perché prima degli ideali bisogna guardare alla realtà dei fatti e la realtà dei fatti dice che con l'attuale sistema elettorale non è possibile governare, anzi, si studino bene gli sbarramenti perché tutti i partitucoli dei Mastella e dei Casini restano il peggior male di questo paese.
Renzi dialoga con Berlusconi? E quindi? Bisogna dare contro Berlusconi quando c'è da dare contro, non a prescindere, a me cosa importa che Renzi e Berlusconi giungano ad un accordo? I ragionamenti del M5S poi mi fanno ridere di gusto, *tutto o niente*... ma che caspito significa tutto o niente? In politica non è mai funzionato così, son duemila anni che la politica di ogni epoca e di ogni paese funziona con i compromessi e venite voi freschi freschi col tutto o niente, bianco o nero, niente mezze misure. Alla faccia, mai come in politica c'è voluto l'equilibrio e la mezza misura. 
Cosa sono, le favolette dei bambini? Andiamo alle elezioni e chi piglia più voti, poi non capisco, come ha detto qualcuno, perché avversate questo nuovo ipotetico sistema, credo che procedendo col vostro qualunquismo il doppio turno sarebbe una manna per voi.
Ah, per chi si vuole soffermare sui personaggi che discutono una legge sacrosanta, Berlusconi cosa potrebbe fare? L'ha scritto juventino, Silvio non può più governare quindi 5 anni in mano a Berlusconi cosa? Eh ma "Renzie" è il suo erede, bla bla bla, otterrà i voti dal centrodestra perché è un berlusconiano inside ma questo chi ve lo dice? Se Renzi va a formare un governo con i voti del centrodestra per me si rivela da subito un politico capace, capace di dialogare, capace di andarsi a prendere i voti dei rivali storici! 
Prima di giudicare e schierarsi su posizioni pregiudiziali bisogna dare delle chanches, io a Grillo gliel'avrei data ma cosa vedo? Vuoto totale, opposizione illogica ad oltranza e soprattutto zero dialogo e come si fa politica senza dialogo? Renzi per me si sta muovendo bene, poi soltanto il tempo ci dirà se anche lui è un "magna magna".


----------



## James Watson (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mettendo un attimino da parte simpatie ed antipatie politiche, mettendo un attimino da parte Renzi e Berlusconi che dialogano e guardando soltanto alla proposta di legge elettorale mi viene da sottoscriverla col sangue. Sono anni che ho sempre proposto il doppio turno e non venitevene con gli ideali di democrazia, perché prima degli ideali bisogna guardare alla realtà dei fatti e la realtà dei fatti dice che con l'attuale sistema elettorale non è possibile governare, anzi, si studino bene gli sbarramenti perché tutti i partitucoli dei Mastella e dei Casini restano il peggior male di questo paese.
> Renzi dialoga con Berlusconi? E quindi? Bisogna dare contro Berlusconi quando c'è da dare contro, non a prescindere, a me cosa importa che Renzi e Berlusconi giungano ad un accordo? I ragionamenti del M5S poi mi fanno ridere di gusto, *tutto o niente*... ma che caspito significa tutto o niente? In politica non è mai funzionato così, son duemila anni che la politica di ogni epoca e di ogni paese funziona con i compromessi e venite voi freschi freschi col tutto o niente, bianco o nero, niente mezze misure. Alla faccia, mai come in politica c'è voluto l'equilibrio e la mezza misura.
> Cosa sono, le favolette dei bambini? Andiamo alle elezioni e chi piglia più voti, poi non capisco, come ha detto qualcuno, perché avversate questo nuovo ipotetico sistema, credo che procedendo col vostro qualunquismo il doppio turno sarebbe una manna per voi.
> Ah, per chi si vuole soffermare sui personaggi che discutono una legge sacrosanta, Berlusconi cosa potrebbe fare? L'ha scritto juventino, Silvio non può più governare quindi 5 anni in mano a Berlusconi cosa? Eh ma "Renzie" è il suo erede, bla bla bla, otterrà i voti dal centrodestra perché è un berlusconiano inside ma questo chi ve lo dice? Se Renzi va a formare un governo con i voti del centrodestra per me si rivela da subito un politico capace, capace di dialogare, capace di andarsi a prendere i voti dei rivali storici!
> Prima di giudicare e schierarsi su posizioni pregiudiziali bisogna dare delle chanches, io a Grillo gliel'avrei data ma cosa vedo? Vuoto totale, opposizione illogica ad oltranza e soprattutto zero dialogo e come si fa politica senza dialogo? Renzi per me si sta muovendo bene, poi soltanto il tempo ci dirà se anche lui è un "magna magna".



.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi io non vorrei sembrare stucchevole e dopo questa mi taccio però il risultato sarebbe che ad andare in parlamento sarebbero solo tre partiti e per di più senza preferenze.....


----------



## Emanuele (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono anni che ho sempre proposto il doppio turno e non venitevene con gli ideali di democrazia, perché prima degli ideali bisogna guardare alla realtà dei fatti e la realtà dei fatti dice che con l'attuale sistema elettorale non è possibile governare, anzi, si studino bene gli sbarramenti perché tutti i partitucoli dei Mastella e dei Casini restano il peggior male di questo paese.
> [...]



Ma guarda che il doppio turno non vedrà mai la luce, dato che basta solo il 35% dei voti per ottenere il 53% dei seggi, secondo te Pdl+Lega+Fdi o Pd+Sel non raggiungeranno questa soglia?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che il doppio turno non vedrà mai la luce, dato che basta solo il 35% dei voti per ottenere il 53% dei seggi, secondo te Pdl+Lega+Fdi o Pd+Sel non raggiungeranno questa soglia?


Alla scorsa tornata elettorale non mi sembra siano emerse maggioranze.


----------



## Emanuele (23 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alla scorsa tornata elettorale non mi sembra siano emerse maggioranze.



Perchè il porcellum prevedeva un'assegnazione dei seggi su base nazionale alla camera e regionale al senato, con la nuova legge elettorale l'assegnazione è esclusivamente nazionale. Ciò che rimane è il premio di maggioranza spropositato.


----------



## James Watson (23 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che il doppio turno non vedrà mai la luce, dato che basta solo il 35% dei voti per ottenere il 53% dei seggi, secondo te Pdl+Lega+Fdi o Pd+Sel non raggiungeranno questa soglia?



Nessuno, se non ricordo male, nella storia della seconda repubblica ha mai preso il 35%


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Gennaio 2014)

nel 2008, silvio Berlusconi e la lega hanno superato il 37%


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> nel 2008, silvio Berlusconi e la lega hanno superato il 37%



Assolutamente infatti hanno la memoria corta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Perchè il porcellum prevedeva un'assegnazione dei seggi su base nazionale alla camera e regionale al senato, con la nuova legge elettorale l'assegnazione è esclusivamente nazionale. Ciò che rimane è il premio di maggioranza spropositato.


Tanto meglio se si raggiungerà una maggioranza prima, qua non stiamo a stappare lo champagne su quale sia la legge elettorale, adesso l'importante è che ci sia una maggioranza e che il paese sia governabile, poi il poter andare al doppio turno sarà un giusto sistema al quale ricorrere in caso di una nuova mancata maggioranza. Il problema è risolvere il sistema elettorale, adesso c'è solo da andare alle urne.


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2014)

Renzi è passato da rottamatore a restauratore, complimenti Matteo!


----------



## Emanuele (24 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tanto meglio se si raggiungerà una maggioranza prima, qua non stiamo a stappare lo champagne su quale sia la legge elettorale, adesso l'importante è che ci sia una maggioranza e che il paese sia governabile, poi il poter andare al doppio turno sarà un giusto sistema al quale ricorrere in caso di una nuova mancata maggioranza. Il problema è risolvere il sistema elettorale, adesso c'è solo da andare alle urne.



Bah, l'importante dovrebbe essere avere un governo legittimato, e se la legge rimarrà questa per me non lo sarà.




James Watson ha scritto:


> Nessuno, se non ricordo male, nella storia della seconda repubblica ha mai preso il 35%



Ricordi male  le coalizioni raramente hanno preso meno del 35%


----------



## vota DC (24 Gennaio 2014)

L'idea ritardata di unire FI e AN superò il 35% con un solo partito nel 2008.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Bah, l'importante dovrebbe essere avere un governo legittimato, e se la legge rimarrà questa per me non lo sarà.


Per il porcellum? E mi trovi d'accordo, io spero infatti con tutto il cuore che l'approvino la nuova legge elettorale.


----------



## Emanuele (25 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per il porcellum? E mi trovi d'accordo, io spero infatti con tutto il cuore che l'approvino la nuova legge elettorale.



Mi sono spiegato male  intendevo la legge presentata da renzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Mi sono spiegato male  intendevo la legge presentata da renzi


Il nuovo sistema elettorale? Perché non legittimerebbe il governo?


----------



## Doctore (26 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sistema elettorale? Perché non legittimerebbe il governo?


Perche probabilmente i piccoli partiti non conteranno nulla...e questa cosa da fastidio a tanti.


----------



## Emanuele (27 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sistema elettorale? Perché non legittimerebbe il governo?



Per i motivi che ho esposto nei post precedenti: premio di maggioranza folle (18%) e soglia di sbarramento troppo alta, soprattutto per i partiti non coalizzati.



Doctore ha scritto:


> Perche probabilmente i piccoli partiti non conteranno nulla...e questa cosa da fastidio a tanti.



Quindi secondo te un partito con, chessò, il 7% è un _partitino_?


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Per i motivi che ho esposto nei post precedenti: premio di maggioranza folle (18%) e soglia di sbarramento troppo alta, soprattutto per i partiti non coalizzati.
> 
> 
> 
> Quindi secondo te un partito con, chessò, il 7% è un _partitino_?


ovviamente...una minoranza non puo condizionare un governo è la cosa piu antidemocratica che ci sia.
Personalissima opinione...nessuna verita assoluta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Per i motivi che ho esposto nei post precedenti: premio di maggioranza folle (18%) e soglia di sbarramento troppo alta, soprattutto per i partiti non coalizzati.


A me stanno bene le percentuali, fino a prova contraria il Porcellum è stato dichiarato incostituzionale.


----------



## Emanuele (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sembra fatta per la nuova legge elettorale: premio di maggioranza al 37%, soglia di sbarramento per i partiti in coalizione al 4,5% e per quelli non coalizzati all'8%. Inserita anche la norma salva Lega: chi prende il 9% in 3 regioni entra in parlamento.
Bella roba, Renzi 



Doctore ha scritto:


> ovviamente...una minoranza non puo condizionare un governo è la cosa piu antidemocratica che ci sia.
> Personalissima opinione...nessuna verita assoluta.



Fino a prova contraria è minoranza anche chi prende il 35% dei voti  . Eliminare i piccoli partiti con soglie di sbarramento proibitive significa privare di rappresentanza milioni di italiani, e di conseguenza venir meno a ogni principio democratico.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me stanno bene le percentuali, fino a prova contraria il Porcellum è stato dichiarato incostituzionale.



Mmmh non ho capito cosa intendi dire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Mmmh non ho capito cosa intendi dire


A me stanno bene le percentuali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Sembra fatta per la nuova legge elettorale: premio di maggioranza al 37%, soglia di sbarramento per i partiti in coalizione al 4,5% e per quelli non coalizzati all'8%. Inserita anche la norma salva Lega: chi prende il 9% in 3 regioni entra in parlamento.
> Bella roba, Renzi


Ovviamente poi la soglia di sbarramento in coalizione è minore...
Sia se stai in coalizione o no, la soglia di sbarramento dovrebbe essere la stessa. 
Tra l'altro sono anche distantissime, un partito col 7% sta fuori, ma uno col 4 dentro se si accoda ai partiti maggiori...


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ah e visto che siamo in tema di similitudini l'Italicum è molto simile alla legge elettorale Inglese, che si trova tra l'altro in una situazione politica simile, con 3 partiti maggiori e tanti partitini...


----------



## Emanuele (30 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me stanno bene le percentuali.



vabbè allora siamo palesamente in disaccordo 



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente poi la soglia di sbarramento in coalizione è minore...
> Sia se stai in coalizione o no, la soglia di sbarramento dovrebbe essere la stessa.
> Tra l'altro sono anche distantissime, un partito col 7% sta fuori, ma uno col 4 dentro se si accoda ai partiti maggiori...



Infatti questi controsensi non fanno che rafforzare la mia opinione sulla legge, davvero assurda.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> vabbè allora siamo palesamente in disaccordo
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti questi controsensi non fanno che rafforzare la mia opinione sulla legge, davvero assurda.




Ma in realtà non è assurda, sappiamo benissimo perché è fatta in questo modo. Semplicemente vogliono costringere i partiti minori ad accorparsi in coalizione per sommare più voti.

Siccome sappiamo che la dignità ce l'hanno in pochi, i partiti minori pur di entrare si accoderanno ai partiti maggiori e poi magari faranno come SEL in questa legislatura, ci facciamo eleggere col PD e poi facciamo "opposizione". Già mi vedo SEL di nuovo ad accodarsi al PD, nonostante faccia sta finta opposizione in questa legislatura e nonostante le sparate contro Renzi di Vendola l'anno scorso.

Idem per la lega e il partito di alfano, dignità questi non ne hanno proprio e si uniranno a forza italia, nulla di nuovo insomma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Sembra fatta per la nuova legge elettorale: premio di maggioranza al 37%, soglia di sbarramento per i partiti in coalizione al 4,5% e per quelli non coalizzati all'8%. Inserita anche la norma salva Lega: chi prende il 9% in 3 regioni entra in parlamento.



Addio 5 stelle, tutto o niente ? Ok niente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2014)

Oltre al salva lega, si scopre che c'è il salva vendola 

*Il primo partito escluso dallo sbarramento, se in coalizione con una forza che supera la soglia, entra pure lui!*

Ahahhaha, qua siamo ai deliri!

Per fortuna che era una legge per limitare il potere dei partitini...


----------



## Doctore (30 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Oltre al salva lega, si scopre che c'è il salva vendola
> 
> *Il primo partito escluso dallo sbarramento, se in coalizione con una forza che supera la soglia, entra pure lui!*
> 
> ...


ma c e il premio di maggioranza che in teoria garantisce la governabilità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION]

Questa è la risposta all'altro topic

Premesso che per me, qualunque legge elettorale ci sia in sostanza non credo inciderà sul risultato finale del m5s, non sono uno di quelli che si straccia le vesti, però trovo scandalose certe norme fatte solo per salvare certi partitini e questa differenza di sbarramento tra partiti che vanno da soli e in coalizione.
E' un metodo clientelare per tenersi agganciati certi partiti minori da parte dei partiti più grandi.

Poi come ho già scritto in questo topic, non è la soglia di sbarramento quello che personalmente a me da fastidio (non posso parlare per tutti i simpatizzanti del m5s, come ti ho scritto nell'altro topic, io sono io, gli altri sono gli altri), ma la differenza di soglie, perché devono esserci due soglie diverse? Perché devono esserci cavilli per SEL e la Lega?
Non ti fa schifo tutto ciò?
Se ci deve essere uno sbarramento deve essere uguale per tutti.


Poi siccome sono un po' tifoso, ti piazzo questo video, queste cose le ha detto un membro del governo, non i 5 stelle


----------



## andre (31 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION]
> 
> Questa è la risposta all'altro topic
> 
> ...



No ma va ma son tutte balle quelle di far fuori il m5s


----------



## Mou (31 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> direi il 4 per essere sicuri hahahha



Non ho capito in base a cosa il M5S, che non è un partito radicato storicamente, avrebbe accresciuto i suoi numeri.


----------

